# Body kit help please



## Upesh1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new to this forum. I am taking delivery of a 735i soon (i know it's a small engine compared to the US market, it is only my 2nd car) and am looking to get a body kit for it, preferably an ACS kit. Here's where the problem starts, I can't find a company anywhere in the UK or a company that delivers to the UK who has any kits for the E65  . Can anyone help? Does anyone know of any company that stocks kits for the E65 and delivers in the UK. Thanks in advance.


----------



## robmw750 (Jan 1, 2007)

Have you tried Birds of Uxbridge , They import Hartge kits and any BMW dealership will be able to get Alpina or Schnitzer bits

Regards

Rob

:thumbup:


----------



## Upesh1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks very much pal:thumbup:


----------

